# Okuma or Diawa Line Counters



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Trying to get set up for next year Walleye fishing and wanted some expert opinion on the best line counter reels for the job! New to Lake Erie walleye trolling - I am interested in taking advantage of fall sales for gear. Daiwa Accudepth has 1 ball being, Sealine LC series has 5 bb, Okuma Magda has 2 bb, Convector 2 +1 (whatever that means). Then there's the drag. I've heard Okuma's drag design is not very good. Since I'm going to make an investment, I hate to save a few bucks and regret my decision when it comes time to use the reels. What is your experience and recommendation?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have 8 Diawa Accudepth 47 LC on my boat that are over 8 years old and work flawlessly.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Diawa Sealines & Accudepths on my boat - never an issue with any of them.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I started off with Okuma Magna D's and upgraded to the Diawa Sealine's this year. The Sealine's I've been picking up are the blue ones, Cabela's has them on sale occasionally for $89 a piece.

The Sealine's have great drags and are very smooth! I don't have any experience with the others so I can't speak on them.


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

Daiwa is on sale now at cabelas


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the 27wlc5 and the 17lc5 are on sale for 89.99. they are cabelas version of the sealine reels and have 5 ball bearings.
sherman


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Diawa makes the best of those 2 LC reels... I have 8 accudepths and 4 sealines. All in 27 series. Love them all....


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your responses! After maybe overthinking it, I pulled the trigger on the sea line 27's at Cabelas. They are on sale for $89. The overthinking was because they have the double paddle handle instead of the power handle. But I'll give them a try to see how I like them before springing for the power handles. Everyone seems very happy with the diawa reels so thought I couldn't go wrong vs the double priced Tekotas which I'm sure are very nice! The boat is in storage so I'll be anxiously awaiting next season to try them out!


----------



## Rogue Donk (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't forget to calibrate them before using on the water.


----------



## nijajordan (Feb 5, 2013)

How do you calibrate them.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

nijajordan said:


> How do you calibrate them.


You tube it. Basically it involves a 100' tape and pacing off 100' feet with your reel open. Compare the 2 numbers, line counter to tape (100 feet). If it's off by 10' then you will need to adjust your length of backing that you are using.

The reasoning is that all of your reels will let out the same amount of line so you can mirror your from side to side and rod to rod.


----------



## nijajordan (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info, will give it a try.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't know where you are from or if there are any left but Vance outdoors in Obetz had diawa 27's on clearance for 49.00 before Christmas


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Bluewalleye said:


> Diawa makes the best of those 2 LC reels... I have 8 accudepths and 4 sealines. All in 27 series. Love them all....


I have 6 accudepths 27lc and 6 47lc sealine 10+ yrs old no problems Diawa gets my vote


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

nijajordan said:


> How do you calibrate them.


search walleye 101 Lance Valentine


----------



## Lastofthebreed (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the discussion. New to LC reels and was seriously considering the Okuma but now I think I will look at the Daiwa a little more closely.


----------

